# Looking For A Macs Great White Kit Based Clone



## deano2469 (7/7/11)

Hi guys, looking for unusual beers i can attempt to clone using kits as a base.I loved Great White and would love to try and clone it.I made a clone for Fat Yak , close but not malty enough.Love hoppy beers.Any suggestions or info would be greatly appreciated.

Deano​


----------



## Nick JD (7/7/11)

You _must_ use Wyeast 3068. WB06 will get you close, but not right there - as Great White has a fair amount of banana. It's not as good as the Germans, but it's pretty close. Tasty drop. It's supposed to be a Belgian White - and yet it's much more like a German hefe.

I recon a bland kit like Canadian Blond or the Mexican one, 1kg dried wheat malt and 500g Dextrose and 3068 would be as close as you'd get with extracts. If you want to go the Belgian route - use Wyeast's Belgian Wit and maybe spice it up a little - but I still reckon it's more a hefe than a hoegarden.


----------



## deano2469 (8/7/11)

Nick JD said:


> You _must_ use Wyeast 3068. WB06 will get you close, but not right there - as Great White has a fair amount of banana. It's not as good as the Germans, but it's pretty close. Tasty drop. It's supposed to be a Belgian White - and yet it's much more like a German hefe.
> 
> I recon a bland kit like Canadian Blond or the Mexican one, 1kg dried wheat malt and 500g Dextrose and 3068 would be as close as you'd get with extracts. If you want to go the Belgian route - use Wyeast's Belgian Wit and maybe spice it up a little - but I still reckon it's more a hefe than a hoegarden.



Thanks Nick, i'm off to the shop tooday, I will try the Canadian Blonde route and hope to get the 3068.I have seen it on ebay in liquid form, is that normal or can you get it dry.My temp at the moment will be 18 deg at best, would you recommend a particular temp for this brew.Can't wait to get back in the lab.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## Tanga (8/7/11)

Maybe grab don favouring hops too?


----------



## seamad (8/7/11)

I'd get a tin of coopers wheat beer and tin of their wheat malt. some german noble hops if you want a bit hoppier. If you want it a bit more complex try steeping 150g caramel wheat. For some wit character add some orange peel and coriander seeds.

Made a few different versions of these before going all grain and were very popular brews.

cheers

sean


----------



## seamad (8/7/11)

Forgot about yeast.
Agree with nick, 3068 ( liquid only) is better, nothing really wrong with wb06. For more banana profile temp closer to 20. Some of these flavour profiles are established in the mash as well so not as much control with extract, never the less tasty.


----------



## Nick JD (8/7/11)

Either 3068, 3638 (german wheats) or 3944 Belgian Wheat will get the flavours you're after. 

3944 will be more subtle, like hoegarden, but still esters and phenolics. 

I reckon Mac's Great White is like pouring a glass of half german and half belgian wheatbeers.


----------



## deano2469 (9/7/11)

Nick JD said:


> Either 3068, 3638 (german wheats) or 3944 Belgian Wheat will get the flavours you're after.
> 
> 3944 will be more subtle, like hoegarden, but still esters and phenolics.
> 
> I reckon Mac's Great White is like pouring a glass of half german and half belgian wheatbeers.



hi again,man i did not think i would get so much info, most of it above my head but have bought 1kg dried wheat malt and 500g Dextrose and am looking to get 3068 from calalaba in a few days.Will probably go with canadian blonde as the base. I have some Amarillo hops left over from a previous brew and am thinking of hopping it up a bit by dry hopping 12g of that.with all that banana and strawberry it should be healthy too haha.

Thanks again all, will let you know how it goes.

Deano


----------

